# The Dark Art Of Posting.



## bazz cargo

The Dark Art Of Posting.

Hello.

 Gleaned from the steady application of  making mistakes, I have a few  things to share. Hopefully other, more experienced posters will chip in  along the way with a few choice hints and tips.

 First off there are some useful locked-off threads at the top of every  thread listing. They are called 'stickies' they contain the rules, and  other helpful information.

*What makes a good poster?*

 Reading other posters work and commenting on it. You need no special  skill, your SPAG (Spelling, punctuation and grammar), need not be world  class. Just letting the writer know you enjoyed their work, or if they  failed to capture your interest. A few lines explaining why would be  good.  If you can provide something more detailed, feel welcome to do  so. Writers need readers.

 Be polite, be honest. Do not take offence if someone is clumsy in their attempt to help.

 Not everyone is as they seem, there are members with Dyslexia. OCD. And  other problems. There are very young members who at first appear quite  mature, and sometimes you can get your genders muddled.

 Everyone starts at the same place, worried about how their work will be  received. Worried about offending someone by clumsy commenting. It will  take a little while to gain some confidence, or at least lessen the  fear. Every post helps. Practice, it works for writers, athletes and  artists.

If you find a like minded individual, consider a friend request.  

Do not put out personal information!   If you do so, you cannot take it back.

 If you wish to work with a partner, or team, how about setting up a writer's group?

 Have fun!

*Layout. * 

 Please be polite and put roughly how many words your story or article contains in the title.

Adult themes and language*(Swearing) **(Sexual Content)* warnings must be noted inside brackets in the title box.

 As a rule it is best to avoid introductions. Posting is an invitation  in itself for help and comments. Self deprecation will only put readers  off. 

 There are some individuals who have a unique style all of their own.  There are some who wish to see a common style. This is your choice. If  you want to make it easier for the reader try to stick to a common  format.

 Putting spaces between paragraphs, using a font that can be read  without a magnifying glass and sticking to the punctuation rules as best  you can are recommended.  

 Poor presentation will put readers off.

 I expect to add to this as I learn more. If anyone else can add something, I will gladly learn from it.

 If there any questions, try asking them here. Hopefully someone will have an answer.

 Good luck and good posting!


----------



## FrameOfDust

I typically don't read the 'do's and don'ts' for forums because I don't usually partake of behavior that people would find offensive. I did, however, go over them on the writingforums.com web site, due to me not wanting to do something accidentally. This is my first time of this type of web site. That being said, I do like your sort of condensed down version of rules for posting. It's good stuff. I like the parts giving suggestions about how to format a post. I'll definitely be taking it into account.


----------



## philistine

Rules are for rich people.


----------



## Olly Buckle

philistine said:


> Rules are for rich people.


 Comparative wealth makes very little difference on the wf site, if you can afford a computer connection and you are literate you are in. Generally the rules are firstly to help people get on with each other, secondly to protect the site from prosecution for such things as copyright infringement and being barred by public institutions for things like obscenity. Point me a rule that is to do with wealth if you can. (At least that might get him to read them looking for one  )

By the way, most of these are not rules, simply hints and tips on how to go about it, if you want to post 2,000 words in a tiny font you are quite welcome, but *I* won't read it, my eyesight isn't up to it even if it is erudite and brilliant.


----------



## FrameOfDust

Yeah, I did pick up on that the rules were as much for our benefit personally as the website itself.


----------



## The Backward OX

bazz cargo said:


> using a font that can be read without a magnifying glass



See below.



Olly Buckle said:


> if you want to post 2,000 words in a tiny font you are quite welcome, but *I* won't read it, my eyesight isn't up to it even if it is erudite and brilliant.



You should have remembered this from when I first told you; anyway now it's here for everybody - just about anything on any website - including posts here - can be resized up, using Ctrl and +, and resized down, using Ctrl and - .

If I find something in a tiny font that looks as if it may be erudite and interesting, I frequently Copy/Paste into Word, then enlarge as required, to read and comment, before reversing the process.


----------



## garza

I do the same when someone uses a giant typeface, except I copy to Notepad.


----------



## FrameOfDust

I'm new hear and had no idea you could do that. I'm glad to know, it's a nice little feature.


----------



## Elena Andrews

Pretty informative stuff and it makes sense.


----------



## LambertLover

Hello, Bazz Cargo! Thanks for the informative thread! I am replying just so you know I read it and I am going to put it in my favorites for future reference, too!


----------



## Winston

Thanks for the guidelines.  I'm good with most of them, but I fail with "clumsy commenting" (my own as well as others).  I hate truncated, poorly thought out responses.  I refrain from responding to many posts for fear of sounding inept or trite.

I definitely have an opportunity for improvement there.  I appreciate the reminder.


----------



## Capulet

philistine said:


> Rules are for rich people.



That's a good rule to live by Philistine.


----------



## Fin

Read the second paragraph of this. I encourage you to read the full list of rules, which are also on that page.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Quietman, you have a message, click top right, "Notifications".


----------



## The Backward OX

Olly Buckle said:


> if you can afford a computer connection and you are literate you are in.



:rofl:


----------



## bazz cargo

Due to my antiquated brain, I missed an opportunity to include a very useful link

http://www.writingforums.com/introduce-yourself/58662-writing-forums-guide.html

I may add further links as I go.


----------



## Kyella

Thanks for the guidelines. I've alway had problems trying to work out what to tell people in reviews, this is very useful.


----------



## Wartec

I understand your effort and toil in ways I dare not say.
The art of posting is intended as I understand it to be a way of expressing a point.
Whichever way the scale is tipped, I don't venture to say or guess. 
I will say this much: If posting is a dark art, then I am only a lie in the eyes of other men.
This is all I care to write in this particular thread.


----------



## StevieG

Thanks for the revised clip notes version of the rules (Hints & Tips) makes it much easier to follow and helps when your thinking of replying to a post

~Steven


----------



## bazz cargo

It has been too long since I updated this last.

http://www.writingforums.com/writers-lounge/139636-piglets-picks.html


I recommend this link to anyone and everyone.


----------



## Lewdog

Now make a thread on how to be a poser.  If you have any questions just send me a PM.  I know all about it.


----------



## BryanJ62

So much is common sense and being respectful. On the other hand we do have our days and sometimes we find ourselves in the company of a sharp tongue. That is where the trouble begins. But, and this is the dark side of me coming out, trouble can be a nice spice on a dull day.


----------



## actualnovice

Is that Gillian licking David?





BryanJ62 said:


> So much is common sense and being respectful. On the other hand we do have our days and sometimes we find ourselves in the company of a sharp tongue. That is where the trouble begins. But, and this is the dark side of me coming out, trouble can be a nice spice on a dull day.



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee Sapien

Lewdog said:


> Now make a thread on how to be a poser.  If you have any questions just send me a PM.  I know all about it.



Please, teach me the fine art of posing!


----------



## StickyKeys

The title of this one had me expecting more.... So, dare I ask? 

Have you considered the answer to the question, "What is Art"? In fact, if one has pondered this question, the next would be, "What makes Art dark? Or light, I suppose?

Most do not take the time to bother with such questions, as they lean more toward the philosophical than the practical. Yet it cannot be denied that every practical movement is driven by a philosophy. What one believes about the situation and what one seeks to do, combine to form a philosophy that drives the words and actions, being founded on what they believe the other crucial parts to be.

The dark Art of Sorcery is an Art forgotten, rewritten under new names. Indoctrination is one, yet somehow the advertising industry makes billions and to this day the spin artists of news-reporting get away with shaping the minds of the masses. A social engineering that may include the use of computers, but is not a necessity.

This dark Art is a manipulation of mind, forcefully, yet subtle. So much so that the victim truly believes they think for themselves. So much, as a matter of fact, that in most cases, they will fight and some would even be willing to die to protect the lies they believe. 

It is their perspective. It is their "why". It is their reason for most of their life, and to take that away from them, demeans their individual person.

Yet the puppet masters are clearly seen, or so it is made to appear. 

But the dark ninja is never allowed to be made known to the senses.

Societies carry on as though they think for themselves. Even after Rousseau told them of the Social Contract.

The dark Art plants seeds, that grow into forms. Brings ideas to manifestation, in the circle of the eye. 

Reminiscent of Plato's cave.

So natural to the question of what is Art, stands next to him the twin brother, what is Reality?


----------

